# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل در استفاده از کامپوننتهای  tms  در  Delphi XE4

## Maryam_61

با سلام
فرمی برای صدور/چاپ فاکتور داریم   در این فرم از کامپوننتهای tms  مانند : 
TAdvTabsheet
TAdvGlowButton
TAdvToolbar
TAdvPageControl
استفاده شده
پس از یک بار صدور+چاپ ،وقتی دستور چاپ فراخوانی میشود با خطای:
Access violation at address 015467F6 in module tmsdXE4.bpl.Read of address 000000A0
روبرو میشویم
لازم به توضیح است که جایی که این خطا ایجاد میشود،کاملا بی ربط به این کامپوننتها میباشد،
جایی که شیئی از کلاسی که توسط برنامه نویس نوشته شده ایجاد میشود.
از موارد عجیب این است که این خطا روی سیستم برنامه نویس دیده نمیشود،و فقط روی سیستم کاربران قابل دیدن است.
اگر کسی با چنین خطایی روبرو شده،لطفا دلیل بروز این خطا را توضیح دهد.
با سپاس

----------


## hadisalahi2

با چه ویندوزی برنامه رو کامپایل کردی؟
شاید نسخه کامپایل شده 64 بیتی هسش و شما میخوای در نسخه 32 بیتی استفاده کنی

در غیر این صورت ، ممکنه نسخه رجیستر شدش نباشه
حالت سوم هم نصب ناقص کامپوننت هستش
پاکش کن دوباره نصب کن

----------

